# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Pasar la moneda entre los dedos

## dine87

Alguien tiene algun video o algo para explicar como hacer para pasar la moneda entre los dedos?

o es pura practica?

----------


## bender the offender

Pura practica, aunque en la enciclopedia de Rubisnstein, por ejemplo viene como hacerlo. Yo lo aprendi por mi cuenta, por si te sirve de algo...

----------


## fernandini

En el dvd Superhandz - Xtreme Beginnerz viene explicado, pero si te pones tu solo en tu casa alcabo de un tiempo te sale solo.YO creo que praticando te saldra al igual que con los abanicos.

----------


## eidanyoson

COmo dice Bender, es práctica. También aprendí sólo. 

 Un truquillo. Los dedos no deben estar estirados (es mucho mucho mucho más difícil si los estiras). Es decir están encogidos, casi como en un puño y la moneda pasa por las falanges más próximas a los nudillos (no sé como se llaman) para que sea más fácil. Lo demás, práctica.

----------


## xavilito

Una preguntita chorra, suponiendo que se haga en la mano derecha  (porque soy diestro), es mas facil llevar la moneda de derecha a izquierda? de izquierda a derecha? o da lo mismo... Y otra cosa, el tamaño de la moneda? para empezar, mas facil cuanto mas grande? pequeña? o da igual...que pregunton estoy hoy  :D ..Es que me he leido el post y me han entrado ganas a mi de practicarlo  :twisted:  . saludoss.

----------


## Quiquefo

En "El mundo magico de Tamariz" tambien enseña a hacerlo.

----------


## Ella

en el bobo y monedas monedas y monedas de tamariz tambien esta el coin roll (o como se escriba).

----------


## xavilito

En el bobo viene? le echare un vistazo...hasta ahora solo he leido el principio y estoy practicando el empalme clasico  :-(  que es complicaete hacerlo con soltura ( para mi). saludoss. :twisted:

----------


## VANISH

practica,practica,practica,practica y mas practica...



ah! y para variar....practica!


esa bien escrito ella...coin roll

saludos!  :Wink:

----------


## MM

Pues mira me ha picado la curiosidad este post ya que un amigo al que hace tiempo que no veo lo hacia perfecto y no era mago. Simplemente le gustaba vacilar con la monedita. Pero me ha picado el tema: con que moneda es más facil empezar: 1€, 2€, 50 cts, etc
Gracias y saludos.

----------


## bender the offender

De derecha a izquierda o de izquierda a derecha? Pues da igual, tu practica y te saldra de las dos maneras. Que moneda? Pues de inicio alguna grandecita, que las pequeñas a veces se atascan (con practica pasaras de todo, como los camellos)

----------


## Gabi

Anécdota: yo aprendí este movimiento en la mili (que por cierto hice en Madrid). Cuando apagaban las luces del dormitorio, me dedicaba a practicar esta manipulación, con la ventaja de que la moneda se caía sobre las sábanas y vuelta a empezar. Acabada la mili ya lo tenía dominado, sin agobios y aprovechando un tiempo perdido. En las guardias interesaba más practicar cosas como el salto, etc.

Detalle: Existe un falso depósito muy bueno con esta manipulación. Consiste en retener la moneda pinzada entre el meñique y el anular simulando que la dejas caer en la otra mano. A partir de aquí la moneda se lleva al empalme de los dedos mediante el pulgar, eso sí, algo oblícua.

Curiosidad: Conocí a un mago en las Ramblas de Barcelona que hacia esta manipulación con tres monedas en cada mano. ¡Tela!

----------


## bender the offender

Mcbride lo hace con tres monedas tambien en cada mano, pero a mi no me parece bonito.Yo,modestamente, prefiero con una en cada.Lo que dices tu, Gabi al dejarla en el Goshman pinch y despues llevarla al empalme de los dedos es muy util pero es mejor aun llevarla al empalme del pulgar.Yo lo uso para hacer la desaparicion de la moneda y enseñar ambos lados de la mano. Pruebalo si no lo has hecho nunca...

----------


## Ella

bender una vez te vi hacer el coin roll y luego invertir el movimiento, a partir de que dedo hacees esto? cuando esta sobre el meñique o anular?

----------


## bender the offender

Cuando esta entre el meñique y el anular.

----------


## halexx

jejeje eso mola, yo ahora estoy con el pen spinning me parece mucho mas bonito, en incluso lo estoy practicando con una varita magica para mi espectaculo¡¡¡¡¡


¡que os parece  :Confused: ?


jejej si alguien sabe hacer pen spinning que me diga que tal y eso..
saludos¡¡¡

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues hago algunas cosillas. Pero es realmente complicado. Practico en el trabajo entre cliente y cliente. Es decir como unos dos segundos cada dos minutos más o menos. Supongo que por eso por ahora no enlazo demasiadas "vueltas".
 Digo yo que habrás entrado en la pagina de Devo y desde allí ´has visto los videos y los links ¿no? si no, ya sabes donde hay más y muy muy buenos.

----------


## Nether

Puff yo estoy empezando con el coin roll con una moneda de medio dolar y aun asi se me cae al llegar al meñique... no kiero imaginarme haciendolo con una de 5 ct xD De verdad lo haceis con monedas de 5 ct?

----------


## KlinKlan

> En "El mundo magico de Tamariz" tambien enseña a hacerlo.


ya te digo..., en el primer video si no recuerdo mal, el amigo Tamariz lo hace a toda leche mientras está hablando e incluso se mueve y gesticula, una chulería total por su parte pero te quedas como un tonto mirándolo...

----------


## EL MAGO GRANELL

Existen dos formas de realizarlo, cuando es moneda grande, los dedos se van moviendo y hacen que la moneda gire. Comienzo tomando la moneda con mi pulgar y va girando hasta llegar al indice. Al llegar al indice abres un poco el dedo para que baje a tu puño y con el pulgar lo arrastras por bajo los dedos hasta llegar a la posicion inicial.
Si utilizas una moneda mas chica solo la dejas o lanzas sin mover los dedos y esta gira recorriendo todos tus dedos. Tienes que tener un poco inclinado el puño para que por la gravedad y el impulso la moneda pueda girar.
El meñique lo tienes desde el principio un poco separado de los demás dedos para que en este lugar pare la moneda y la puedas sujetar con el mismo.
Haber si me explique y si sirve de algo.
Cuando realizas este movimiento es tan rápida la forma en que recorre la moneda que tus espectadores quedaran RecontraSabrodeliboquiabiertos.

----------


## Nether

En cuanto a lo del penspinning tengo un video de unos 4 minutos flipantes de peña q hace maravillas con un solo boli. Si alguien kiere verlo le puedo mandar el link ed2k x mp. Aunke mas q enseñar te deprime al ver q cuando creias q eras el no-va-mas en tu clase hay peña q te deja tirado y encima luego te pintan la cara con el boli con el q te acaban de dejar x los suelos xD.

----------


## mariete15

En los dvd de tony hassini, te enseñan algunos trucos con monedas entre ellos este( auqnu o sea precisamente un truco)

----------


## Payma

> en el bobo y monedas monedas y monedas de tamariz tambien esta el coin roll (o como se escriba).


Podrías por favor decirme en que página del Bobo se encuentra, porque he estado buscando el coin roll y no lo he encontrado.

----------


## OrLoK

En el libro Monedas Monedas y Monedas de Tamariz te explican cómo se hace. Básicamente para iniciar el coin roll te colocas con el pulgar la moneda sobre el dedo índice y empujas la moneda hasta que la "pinzas" con el hueco que hay entre el índice y el mayor. Una vez "pinzada" subiendo y bajando los dedos corresponientes la moneda pasa de un dedo a otro (donde debe volver a ser pinzada para seguir "viajando"), aunque la mano debe estar inclinada en la dirección que quieras que vaya la moneda. Cuando la moneda llega al meñique debes deslizarla hacia abajo y recogerla con el pulgar por debajo de la mano para volver a ponerla en la posición inicial (sobre el índice).

Parece difícil pero se pilla en un par de tardes y al final llegas a hacerlo sin siquiera mirar, guiándote solo por el tacto de la moneda por los dedos, asi que puedes practicar mientras ves la tele, estudias (no mientras conduces   :Lol:  !)

----------


## Ella

> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> en el bobo y monedas monedas y monedas de tamariz tambien esta el coin roll (o como se escriba).
> 
> 
> Podrías por favor decirme en que página del Bobo se encuentra, porque he estado buscando el coin roll y no lo he encontrado.


la moneda andarina, pag 250, en clasicos con monedas
acabo de llegar de vacaciones, por eso no he podido cotestarte antes

----------


## juanmoreyra

en el libro de tamariz, monedas monedas y mas monedas es el primero de los efectos ke presenta en ese libro. yo hay aprendi la tecnica.
lo ke dice en este mismo libro es ke en el libro de bobo no aclara y ke es casi la clave (no recuerdo las palabras exactas de tamariz) es ke hay ke empezar con la mano inclinada para ke caiga por si propio peso por lo menos en el primer movimiento.

yo empece a practicar con una de medio dolar, y me resultaba muy finita para pinzarla entre las falanjes del meñique y el anular, cambie por una un pokitin mas gruesa, (en vano les digo ke es una de 50 centesimos de peso uruguayo del año `77)

salir...va saliendo, lentamente y con mucha parctica, tengo el mismo dolor de cintura ke kuando estaba aprendiendo a hacer malabares... 

chau un abrazo

----------


## Solitude

> Alguien tiene algun video o algo para explicar como hacer para pasar la moneda entre los dedos?
> 
> o es pura practica?

----------


## Solitude

> Alguien tiene algun video o algo para explicar como hacer para pasar la moneda entre los dedos?
> 
> o es pura practica?


Si quieres te hago un pequeño video para que veas como se hace. El tamaño de las monedas es muy importante si se quiere hacer muy rápido, aunque necesario no es. Lo ideal es que la moneda sea un poco más grande que el diametro del grosor de tu dedo. 

Un detalle interesante. Yo llevaba más de 15 años sin practicar esta floritura (ya ni me acordaba) y al volverlo hacer no he tenido el más mínimo problema en realizarlo. Claro está, he pedido la velocidad de antaño, pero lo sorprendente es que todavía lo pueda realizar con tanta facilidad. Estoy seguro que en cuanto me ponga practicarlo un poco de nuevo, lo vuelvo a hacer tan rápido como antes. Aproximadamente un pase completo por segundo. La moneda hacia un efecto maravilloso. De hecho la gente siempre decía ¿Que has hecho? Se lo volvía a repetir y no se enteraba. Lo tenía que hacer a baja velocidad para que que finalmente comprendieran lo que estaba haciendo. Bien hecho, de verdad que es un efecto que te quedas con la gente. Yo antaño lo podía hacer hasta con dos monedas a la vez en una mano. Eso sí, muchísimo más despacio.

----------


## Payma

En primer lugar Ella,  darte las gracias por la página. ¡Alucino como te los sabes todo de pe a pa?
Decir también para que en un par de semanas de práctica ya se hacerlo. No muy rápido y fracasando algunas veces, sobre todo cuando le digo a mi mujer, mira que ya me sale bien. Decir también que en el próximo programa de nada x aquí creo que sale.

----------


## fradyjavi

Solitude He visto que decias que si queria le hacias un video mostrando como se hacia, podrias hacerlo y subirlo ha algun sitio por favor?

Salu2 y gracias

----------


## Solitude

> Solitude He visto que decias que si queria le hacias un video mostrando como se hacia, podrias hacerlo y subirlo ha algun sitio por favor?
> 
> Salu2 y gracias


Hoy no tengo tiempo. Pero si te esperas un par de días te lo grabo. Díme donde quieres que te lo mande y lo hago. 

Un saludo.......

----------


## fradyjavi

Muxas gracias, cuando puedas que no tengo prisa. Mandamelo a: 



```
francisjmm@gmail.com
```

Salu2

----------


## Sombrero

> En cuanto a lo del penspinning tengo un video de unos 4 minutos flipantes de peña q hace maravillas con un solo boli. Si alguien kiere verlo le puedo mandar el link ed2k x mp. Aunke mas q enseñar te deprime al ver q cuando creias q eras el no-va-mas en tu clase hay peña q te deja tirado y encima luego te pintan la cara con el boli con el q te acaban de dejar x los suelos xD.


A mi me pasó lo mismo :D. Empezé a hacerlo asi de cuando en cuando porque en una peli un informatico loco lo hacía y me picó la curiosidad  :Lol:  

Respecto a lo del tamaño del coin roll, yo estoy intentandolo hace unos dias, y la moneda de 2€ es bastante aconsejable (con menores, no me llegan los dedos)

----------


## newwave

practica mucho. en el bobo viene aunque yo lo aprendi del libro monedas monedas de tamariz

----------


## fradyjavi

*Solitude* ya no hace falta que me hagas el video porque despues de un par de tardes practicando ya me sale aunque todavia un poco lento, ahora ya solo me queda practicarlo mas.

Salu2 y gracias de todos modos

----------


## Solitude

Perdonad por no haberos podido mandar el video antes, pero he tenido problemas con wanadoo y he estado sin Internet por varios días. No tengo problemas en podertelo grabar y mandar si todavía quieres. Si ya le vas cogiendo el tranquillo, fenomenal.

Un consejo, si la moneda es más grande y  la haceis correr entre vuestros dedos más horizontalmente, será más fácil de realizar, pero no podréis hacerla girar tan rápido como si lo hicierais de manera más vertical y con una moneda no demasiado grande (50 centimos de Euro está bastante bien para unos dedos medianos). Es más difícil, pero cuando le cojais el tranquill¡o, dejaréis flipados a vuestros amigos. Va a tanta velocidad que casi uno no puede ni creer que lo haga tan rápido. Eso sí, para variar, practica, práctica y más *PRÁCTICA*.

----------


## fradyjavi

Nada tranquilo. Pues yo lo hago con una moneda de 2 € pero ahora stoy probando con otras y con las de 50 centimos aunque no es muxo mas pequeña parece que me sale mas rapido.

Salu2

----------


## Ignagamo

Es pura practica, consiste en estar todo el dia con una moneda

----------


## Karma72

Primero que todo disculpas por subir un post un poco viejito pero lo prefiero a abrir otro.

Queria comentarles algo que me sucede al ejecutar el coin roll, (debo aclarar que hasta ahora lo voy practicando) yo soy diestra e irónicamente me sale mucho mejor con la izquierda, ya que en la derecha no alcanzo a pinzar muy bien la moneda con el meñique y lo que me toca hacer cuando lo ejecuto con la derecha es devolverme. :roll: 

He tratado incluso de separar un poco más el dedo meñique, a veces me sale bien y a veces se me cae justo ahí la moneda  :evil: 

Hay algo que pueda hacer para mejorar un poco eso?

----------


## fernandez6

No lo he entendido muy bien pero si segun dices algunas veces lo consigues entonces de esa manera lo estas haciendo bien lo cual solo te queda practicar un poco mas hasta que lo logres.

(Y bien echo por buscar en vez de abrir un nuevo post)

----------


## Karma72

Perdón me equivoqué de dedo, ya lo arreglé...no logro pinzar la moneda con el meñique

----------


## .aceofspades.

por cierto no te olvides de hacerlo con los dedo encurbados (es decir casi tocando con la yema de lso dedos la palma de la mano). de esta forma queda más estetico y parece que la moneda este viva, si te acostumbras a hacerlo con los dedos estirados te costara mas.

----------


## AHC

Perdon pero a lo mejor les puede servir esto que encontre el otro dia.

Personalmente estoy en contra de "algunos" videos publicados en Youtube pero este si que vale la pena...una explicacion en Primerisimo plano del Coin Roll.

La verdad que no había visto nunca un video presentado de esta manera y con una calidad por lo menos para mi poco vista.

Les dejo el link.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8ULYM9gFpY

Yo particularmente lo he aprendido en clase pasando la moneda por el dedo pequeño tambien siendo un poquitin mas dificil pero esta variante me ha gustado mucho.

Mis Saludos
ARIEL

----------


## magomarcos

Me intereso el tema de pasar la moneda, mas ahora que estoy en Houston texas , y cada tanto me llega medio dolar a la mano.

Buscando  en internet llegue a este hilo que lo habia pasado por alto. Donde mas de uno hablo sobre el tema y veo que luego que han dado la solucion en un video excelente nadie mas escribio.

Ariel nadie te ha dicho gracias por ese aporte,  ya ha pasado un tiempo pero nunca es tarde para decirte gracias.

----------


## numismagic

perdon, quizas no tenga que ponerlo aqui pero es para no abrir un post nuevo.

Hacer un coin roll con la jumbo como se hace?

Vi a Fred Kaps hacer el coin roll con una jumbo, es un poco diferente, pero es mas o menos lo mismo, practica.

----------


## AHC

> Me intereso el tema de pasar la moneda, mas ahora que estoy en Houston texas , y cada tanto me llega medio dolar a la mano.
> 
> Buscando en internet llegue a este hilo que lo habia pasado por alto. Donde mas de uno hablo sobre el tema y veo que luego que han dado la solucion en un video excelente nadie mas escribio.
> 
> Ariel nadie te ha dicho gracias por ese aporte, ya ha pasado un tiempo pero nunca es tarde para decirte gracias.


 
Gracias a ti !!!!....el video es realmente interesante no  :Confused: 

Mis Saludos
AHC

----------


## numismagic

minuto 4:40

http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=vJ3wR9...e=channel_page

no es un coin roll como una pequeña, pero se parece, se que es movimiento de dedos, pero lo prove y dudo hacerlo del todo bien.

----------


## AHC

Sisisi....no es un Coin Roll con todas las letras pero vamos que el maestro Kaps lo hace de maravillas...terrible video  :Eek1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------

